# sog... 200 plants under 6 600 watts or 6 1000 watts and what size containers?



## bigwood111 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am going to do another grow and want to do a swap of green. Never done one so I want to do 200 plants under either 6 600s or 6 1000 Watt lights. I'm not sure what size containers to use. I currently use foxfarm soil as I grow organically. This is my preferred way of growing and I like using botanicare. Anyone have any better thoughts for a different setup or any feedback. Thanks


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 2, 2010)

are you legal? 6 1000 watts is a lot to not be legal. id go with the 6 600s. you also have to account for the wattage in fans, a/c, carbon filters.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 2, 2010)

id say flower in 2 gallon. what size room you got?


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am going to do it in a 16' by 16' room. I should have enough space. That's 256 square feet at 1 plant per square foot. 200 plants and 56 square feet left over to water and move around.


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 3, 2010)

Better off ebb & flow bucket system and just use about 40-50 plants in total. Keeps you under the federal 99 plant problem and makes much bigger nugs. GL!


----------



## stowandgrow (Jun 3, 2010)

bigwood111 said:


> I am going to do another grow and want to do a swap of green. Never done one so I want to do 200 plants under either 6 600s or 6 1000 Watt lights. I'm not sure what size containers to use. I currently use foxfarm soil as I grow organically. This is my preferred way of growing and I like using botanicare. Anyone have any better thoughts for a different setup or any feedback. Thanks


I agree with researchkitty. Stay below the 100 plant number, and grow fewer, bigger plants. Your yield can be as much or more if done properly.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 3, 2010)

double stack 1 gallon pot so basically cut a larger hole on the bottoms of the gallonso the roots go down to the bottom 1 gallon pot making it a 2 gallon pot but being able to fit more plants per square foot, and not losing possible yield. grow single colas , veg for 7 days and clean all the bottom branches till u reach second week of flowering, then ull have easier time trimming and huge donkey dicks, at least an oz dried per plant, do the math jejejejeje.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 3, 2010)

easy way to get 2 ps a light and use 1000 hortilux, you might be able to squeeze 3


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> are you legal? 6 1000 watts is a lot to not be legal. id go with the 6 600s. you also have to account for the wattage in fans, a/c, carbon filters.


What difference does it make if he's legal? Are you the one taking the risk? Unless you plan to turn him in such questions are quite trivial.


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyway back to the question. I just started transplanting mine to 2gal grow bags. I've got 16 under 1000w with room to spare. I think I could fit 24 under it and be doing quite alright.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 3, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> Anyway back to the question. I just started transplanting mine to 2gal grow bags. I've got 16 under 1000w with room to spare. I think I could fit 24 under it and be doing quite alright.


ewww grow bags. I ditched those things along time ago. Pots are way easyer to deal with. IMO grows take three times as long to fill up than a pot. 
2gallon is right for a 1-2 week veg. You have enough space. Your gonna want to veg for at least one week to maximum yield. 20-thirty a light with a one week veg


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 4, 2010)

Right on, I just bought 4 1000 watt Lamps today and am starting the whole lay out with my fans and ventilation. So i think I'll grow 100 this time around and see how good it turns out. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 4, 2010)

So I would basically just cut the bottom out of a 1 gallon pot and sit it in another 1 gallon pot? Would that gain any real space? Or would I have to wrap the first bucket with something to let it sit up a little higher in the bottom bucket so the roots could extend? I am trying to imagine it so please let me know. Thanks


----------



## stowandgrow (Jun 4, 2010)

bigwood111 said:


> Right on, I just bought 4 1000 watt Lamps today and am starting the whole lay out with my fans and ventilation. So i think I'll grow 100 this time around and see how good it turns out. Thanks for all the help guys.


Not to beat the point to death, but if you're going with 100 plants, why not just gas one plant and do 99? You are aware that there is a federal minimum mandatory sentence of 5 years in a fed pen with 100 plants or more, right?


----------



## stowandgrow (Jun 4, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> What difference does it make if he's legal? Are you the one taking the risk? Unless you plan to turn him in such questions are quite trivial.


What difference does it make??? How about 5 years in a federal prison!! Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 4, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> ewww grow bags. I ditched those things along time ago. Pots are way easyer to deal with. IMO grows take three times as long to fill up than a pot.
> 2gallon is right for a 1-2 week veg. You have enough space. Your gonna want to veg for at least one week to maximum yield. 20-thirty a light with a one week veg


I'd certainly rather use pots, but unfortunately square pots are hard to find and I can fit more bags in the same space. First time I've used them though, so it's not a recommendation, more of a statement.


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 4, 2010)

stowandgrow said:


> What difference does it make??? How about 5 years in a federal prison!! Are you fucking kidding me?


Like I said, you're not the one taking the gamble........... I mean he's already bought lights. It's not like you're going to change his mind. If I drop 2 Gs on something I'm usually full well determined to do it. That's all.


----------



## stowandgrow (Jun 4, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> Like I said, you're not the one taking the gamble........... I mean he's already bought lights. It's not like you're going to change his mind. If I drop 2 Gs on something I'm usually full well determined to do it. That's all.


I understand your point, but if he/she was unaware of the minimum mandatory sentencing then it's well worth bringing up. I know I'd appreciate being clued in if I were ignorant of the law.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 4, 2010)

exactly. he may be taking the risk but should think about heinberg's uncertainty principle. if it should, by some means come to it, he get caught then he should know and prepare for what could happen. keeping under 100 plants could keep him out of fed pen and a long prison sentence.


----------



## hectorius (Jun 4, 2010)

first do 32 1 gallon stacked per light, second u grab 1 gallon pot cut a hole at the bottom about inch and halfround so the roots shoot down to the one below it. all u have to do is pop it right on top, the roots will do the rest, it works and it works great. here is a tip, use soft 1 gallon pots its way easier to get the scissors out to do the soft plastic rather then the hard one. 32 a light if ur only going to do 100 do 96 on 3 lights, no point in doing them under 4 cause ull be wasting that 1000watt light and time cause ull veg longer, veg a week and pow 6ps in 7 weeks ya boiiiiiiii.


----------



## bigwood111 (Jun 4, 2010)

Right on that sounds like a plan. But just so I am positive the bottom 1 gallon needs to have soil in it as well so the roots can go through and then just put the other 1 gallon right on top. Now the second question with that is do I need to water both of the stacked pots when I water because you wouldn't want the roots to die from starvation into the the bottom pot right?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 4, 2010)

bigwood111 said:


> Right on that sounds like a plan. But just so I am positive the bottom 1 gallon needs to have soil in it as well so the roots can go through and then just put the other 1 gallon right on top. Now the second question with that is do I need to water both of the stacked pots when I water because you wouldn't want the roots to die from starvation into the the bottom pot right?


yo from my own experiance dont cut out that one light. your doing a 100 plants.. you need four lights. Thats the differnce between three pounds to 4 pounds. It doesnt matter how many plants you have because without light they wont grow at all. Veg for a week and start budding under 4 lights right away. 
Really you should veg for two weeks and put that 100 plants under 6 lights. All in two gallon pots and about 16 a light. Make sure you pound the fans on them to build a good stem strenght. 
If your gonna veg for 1 week take 1 1000w MH and start vegging them all. 1 will do enough for the 4 lights. Go with the 2 gallon pots unless your not gonna veg. Then just get the 1 gallons. You dont need to put a pot in a pot that just sounds dumb. If your not gonna veg put 40 under each light. If you want maximum yield your gonna wanna veg for at least a week and do 25 a light and in 2 gallon pots.
Read the bottle on the juice and follow it. for 55 gallons in flowering i do... Three Cups Bloom, Two Cups Micro, One cup grow, I also add 2 cups diamond nectar and from week 4-8 i use 2 oz of Karboboost and from week 2-5 i use monsterbloom at 2 tbsp per 55 gallons. I also add rhinoskin from veg to week 4. And veg i do 25 gallons at 1cup bloom 1cup micro and 1 cup grow. Plus Vitamax at 2 oz and dimaond nectar at 150ml. 
Just my Twocents


----------



## makinthemagic (Jun 5, 2010)

keep the plant count down and make them bigger. lets say each plant develops 1 problem during the grow. would you rather deal with 200 problems or 50 problems?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 7, 2010)

makinthemagic said:


> keep the plant count down and make them bigger. lets say each plant develops 1 problem during the grow. would you rather deal with 200 problems or 50 problems?


Yea but when one plant has a problem they all do. They get more problems over time. You could get mildew in veg and now your early flowering days are fked.
The quiker u get it off before summer hits the better. So quiker means less problems over time. Go with the sog!


----------

